# PCD Completed on 3/4/11



## OrthoPT (Feb 27, 2011)

This experince was the something that is hard to put into words but I will give it my best.
First things first, I have to thank Donnie Isley at the Performance Delivery Center, he was a top notch PRO.......... Not only did he take my son and I through the courses but he also delivered my new 535i x-drive to me. He went over every little detail and button on the car and was just great to work with. During the course he really allowed us to push the stock vehicles that were at the center (of course we did sign the waiver LOL). It was amazing to see what these vehicles are capable of doing. By the way, the hot lap is better than any roller coaser i've ever been on.  

Everything about his experinece was excellent. From being picked up at the airport to the hotel to the vehicle delivery. BMW provides an experince that is literally unforgetable. I don't thing I stopped smiling once while at the center. In my opinion, this is the only way to take delivery of your brand new BMW.... I expect to go back next year when we trade in my wifes X5 for a new one.....

We do get what we pay for, and we pay for a vehicle loaded with technological safety features, performance and comfort.

Thank you to everyone at the performance center for giving my son and I memories that will last a lifetime....

By the way, we were pushing these cars so hard at the performance center that I forgot I was on a public road while driving home and I got a speeding ticket..


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

OrthoPT said:


> By the way, we were pushing these cars so hard at the performance center that I forgot I was on a public road while driving home and I got a speeding ticket..


That's a classic. Glad you had a good time otherwise.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post :thumbup: Glad you had a great time. It was nice to meet you and your son.

Sorry to hear about your ticket! My bet is that you were in SC or NC when you got it. Been there... Done that...


----------



## OrthoPT (Feb 27, 2011)

I was actually in Virginia (I put away my Radar Detector when I got into Va since they are illegal)... Anyway, it was nice meeting all of you. You all provided the best experinece to me and my son.....

SEE YOU NEXT YEAR....


----------



## MSS2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Can't wait for mine this thu. It's my first bimmer.


----------



## OrthoPT (Feb 27, 2011)

MSS,
You are welcome. You will have the time of your life. By the way, Nothing drives like a Bimmer.....


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting! We enjoyed having you and look forward to your retrun!

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## BMWXENIA (Dec 20, 2010)

OrthoPT said:


> MSS,
> You are welcome. You will have the time of your life. By the way, Nothing drives like a Bimmer.....


I agree!!


----------

